# F%@&ing no spill gas jugs



## Capt1972 (Apr 5, 2016)

I am done with mine! Someone posted a retrofit pour spout. HELP!


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 5, 2016)

Here us the little retrofit vent cap.https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00ZQ10FWG/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1459907729&sr=1-1&refinements=p_4%3AMr.+Yellow+Cap&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&dpPl=1&dpID=51La3Yl4XPL&ref=plSrch


----------



## nlester (Apr 5, 2016)

I have a small outboard. I hated having refill the motor because my gas can was slow and hard to control.

I got this can at my True Value hardware, it is a lttle pricey but great. I just push the button, my motor fills almost immediately, automatcally stops when full, I release the buton and I'm done.


https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200516541_200516541?cm_mmc=Google-pla&utm_source=Google_PLA&utm_medium=Fuel%20Transfer%20%2B%20Lubrication%20%3E%20Fuel%20Cans&utm_campaign=NO-SPILL&utm_content=27123&gclid=CKT9wvn3-MsCFUKUfgod4SYHHA


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 6, 2016)

here you go:
https://www.amazon.com/N2-Fuel-Can-EZ-Pour-Spout/dp/B017Y9NLMI/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1459943823&sr=8-3&keywords=normal+gas+can+spout


----------



## duckfish (Apr 6, 2016)

Glad I'm not the only one that despises those things. If I ever meet the bastards that passed laws requiring them, I'll beat them silly with an empty gas can.


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 6, 2016)

duckfish said:


> Glad I'm not the only one that despises those things. If I ever meet the bastards that passed laws requiring them, I'll beat them silly with an empty gas can.



i wouldnt say empty as you can never get the fuel out of them


----------



## MWAK87 (Apr 6, 2016)

EZ pour spouts are the only thing I use!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 6, 2016)

I've added vents and new spouts to several 5 and 6 gallon gas cans.


----------



## Attwanl (Apr 8, 2016)

I know this probably makes me sound weird but I've been hoarding the old gas cans and spouts for a few years now. A friend told me they were going to quit selling the them. I've got about 5 complete jugs and about half a dozen spouts I've gotten off jugs with holes in them. I like to keep about 20 gals on hand in the winter time for the generator, I'll use it up between mowing and the boat in the spring.


----------



## Fordracing2105 (Apr 9, 2016)

Attwanl said:


> I know this probably makes me sound weird but I've been hoarding the old gas cans and spouts for a few years now. A friend told me they were going to quit selling the them. I've got about 5 complete jugs and about half a dozen spouts I've gotten off jugs with holes in them. I like to keep about 20 gals on hand in the winter time for the generator, I'll use it up between mowing and the boat in the spring.



Your not the only one that has a stash of old cans. Lol. I look for them at yard sales. I also have a few of the jugs with a hose that look like big milk jugs I love those things. It seams like every time I had a new safety can the seals leak with in a few weeks.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 9, 2016)

I have a large collection of old gas cans too.


----------



## juggernot (Apr 9, 2016)

I bought a new can a few months ago for my chainsaw and I've used it twice. Now it will not release gas.


----------



## Wyatt (Apr 11, 2016)

I had to purchase a new can as well as well last week due to my old ones spout breaking. Got a new Briggs and Stratton can with some fancy "no spill" spout. I wasted a good hour of mowing time just trying to figure out how to pour out of it. Ridiculous!


----------



## jethro (Apr 11, 2016)

I think I am going to buy an actual transfer tank and use a power pump. SICK OF THESE EPA CANS!!!


----------



## GTS225 (Apr 13, 2016)

Try picking up the "vintage" cans at an auction. You'll pay new price or better for them. So you guys don't feel bad.....you're not alone at despising the new-fangled crap that requires three arms and four hands to use.

Roger


----------



## perchjerker (Apr 14, 2016)

I bought the Briggs Stratton can for filling my snowmobiles at my cabin

It was kind of clumsy at first but once I got it figured out I am liking it. 

Its nice because it really is no spill and I am not getting gas all over our sleds anymore.

Take a little getting used it, have no idea how long it will last. But its better than I thought.

I do think it would suck trying to fill a small item like a weed wacker or something since you have to press down on the spout


----------



## dootech (Jul 13, 2016)

I must've loudly hated these things too, because when my neighbor sold her house after her husband died she put all the gas cans out at the curb during the day while I was at work. My wife excitedly texted me that she grabbed all of them for me! What a woman!!


----------



## overboard (Jul 13, 2016)

My no spills work perfect! What I do is get my gas in both the old type 5 gal. cans and the new no spill ones, empty the old style ones first and then transfer the gas from the no spill ones into them. Takes a little more time to do that, but end up with no spillage and when I go to use the gas for lawnmowers, garden tractors, boat fuel tanks, etc., it's always being poured out of the old style spout. 
Isn't that how they were meant to be used! :lol:


----------



## -CN- (Jul 13, 2016)

On my last fishing trip I resorted to buying a funnel so that I could remove my fuel can spout and pour the gas into my fuel tank. This works even better than the old fuel cans! The new-fangled spout was unable to release even a drop of fuel!

On that note, now THIS is scary - went to buy a funnel late at night at a 24 hr WalMart and they HAVE NO NORMAL FUNNELS ANYMORE! Even funnels are going the route of having valves and crap on them. A plain old funnel with a "funnel" that has a normal sized hole in it cannot be found!


----------



## wschemeley (Jul 14, 2016)

Justrite cans are the best can I've ever used, little pricey but worth it IMO. I can't stand the saftey cans you find at places like Walmart. https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s/ref=is_s_ss_i_0_10?k=justrite+accuflow&sprefix=justrite+a 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Al U Minium (Jul 14, 2016)

I agree, I use a funnel and pour out of the can. I also have been buying older cans at auction and flea markets. The metal chemical cans are very expensive but work and last forever with care. I will not buy a new style can.


----------



## JMichael (Jul 14, 2016)

Several of my friends are switching to these "race style gas jugs". They're expensive but they sure do work nice. Easier than the old style actually, since they use a longer hose to pour from it seems to make for less spilling when you first start to pour or when you stop pouring. Here's a link to an example. Not sure if that's the best price you could find or not. 

https://www.amazon.com/VP-Gallon-Square-Racing-Utility/dp/B00AVQCCCW

Of course I'm collecting their old jugs because I save those and I have a collection of spout hoses to put on them. :mrgreen:


----------



## Pappy (Jul 16, 2016)

JMichael said:


> Several of my friends are switching to these "race style gas jugs". They're expensive but they sure do work nice. Easier than the old style actually, since they use a longer hose to pour from it seems to make for less spilling when you first start to pour or when you stop pouring. Here's a link to an example. Not sure if that's the best price you could find or not.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/VP-Gallon-Square-Racing-Utility/dp/B00AVQCCCW
> 
> Of course I'm collecting their old jugs because I save those and I have a collection of spout hoses to put on them. :mrgreen:



Ditto on these! I run a ton of antique outboards plus my normal outboards. I have two 5-gallon race jugs in the square shape to take up less room and now have my first 2.5 gallon one which is absolutely perfect!! Will probably pick up another 2.5 gallon one as well as it is so handy.


----------



## skipper123 (Jul 24, 2016)

duckfish said:


> Glad I'm not the only one that despises those things. If I ever meet the bastards that passed laws requiring them, I'll beat them silly with an empty gas can.



And I would beat there ars some more till they could not get up.


----------

